# si possa vincere le prossime elezioni



## elenasusu

Ciao a tutti!

Perché si possa vincere le prossime elezioni, il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie.

Qui "si possa" è "si passivante" o " si impersonale". Qui posso usare Perché "si possano" vincere le prossime elezioni,...?


----------



## Pietruzzo

"Si possano" è la forma corretta.


----------



## elenasusu

Pietruzzo said:


> "Si possano" è la forma corretta.


Dunque qui "si possano" è si passivante. Qui non si può usare "si possa", grammaticamente è sbagliato?


----------



## Pietruzzo

elenasusu said:


> Dunque qui "si possano" è si passivante. Qui non si può usare "si possa", grammaticamente è sbagliato?


Per me sì. Ma è una frase che hai trovato o l'hai creata tu?


----------



## elenasusu

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me sì. Ma è una frase che hai trovato o l'hai creata tu?


L'ho trovata nel libro di lingua italiana che sto studiando.


----------



## Pietruzzo

elenasusu said:


> L'ho trovata nel libro di lingua italiana che sto studiando.


In tal caso attendi altri pareri.


----------



## Necsus

elenasusu said:


> Perché si possa vincere le prossime elezioni, il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie.


Ciao, elenasusu.
La frase mi pare un po' curiosa, perché non è chiarissimo quale sia il soggetto, che è un elemento basilare per stabilire la natura del _si_; ipotizzo che si tratti di tutti membri del partito che è al governo al momento. Comunque "si possa vincere" a mio avviso ha valore impersonale, equivale a "perché sia possibile/possiamo vincere", anche se può suonare un po' forzato; mentre l'eventuale "si possano vincere" ha valore passivo di "possano essere vinte".
Da una discussione di taanto tempo fa (La particella si):


> Per quelle che sono le mie conoscenze, il pronome atono 'si' è definito passivante quando _assegna significato passivo a un verbo transitivo attivo di tempo semplice alla terza persona singolare o plurale_ (si loda la tua bravura = la tua bravura è lodata; si acquistano vestiti usati = i vestiti sono acquistati). [...]
> Tutti i verbi attivi possono assumere valore impersonale anteponendo la particella 'si' alla terza persona singolare, e nei tempi composti la desinenza del participio passato è maschile singolare per i verbi intransitivi e per i transitivi senza oggetto espresso se (Serianni VII, 56) "il verbo usato personalmente riceve come ausiliare _avere_ ('si è parlato troppo' perché si dice 'abbiamo parlato')", mentre è plurale se "l'ausiliare prescritto nella costruzione personale è _essere_: 'da studentesse, (noi) s'è andate all'estero' (perché si dice 'siamo andate'). L'accordo è al plurale anche quando il predicato nominale è un aggettivo ('si è allegri' o 'allegre') e con i verbi passivi ('si è lodati')".


----------



## bearded

elenasusu said:


> Perché si possa vincere le prossime elezioni, il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie.


Dato che in italiano il verbo ''vincere'' si può usare anche intransitivamente, io modificherei la frase come segue:

_Perché possa vincere _(o meglio ancora: _per poter vincere_)_ *alle *prossime elezioni, il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie._

Quel ''si possa/si possano'' (impersonale/passivante), seguito da ''il governo deve..'', suona comunque male,  perché non rende chiaro chi si intenda come soggetto di 'vincere' - come ha rilevato Necsus.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Restringendo la questione al suo nocciolo, secondo voi si può dire "Quest'anno si può vincere le elezioni solo facendo promesse straordinarie" o, come penso io,  bisogna dire "Quest'anno si possono vincere le elezioni...".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Restringendo la questione al suo nocciolo, secondo voi si può dire "Quest'anno si può vincere le elezioni solo facendo promesse straordinarie" o, come penso io,  bisogna dire "Quest'anno si possono vincere le elezioni...".


Secondo me con ''si può'' è più corretto ''alle elezioni'', e con ''si possono'' è più corretto ''le elezioni''.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Secondo me con ''si può'' è più corretto ''alle elezioni'', e con ''si possono'' è più corretto ''le elezioni''.


Mi sembra che stai eludendo la questione. Quello che vorrei chiarire è se il si impersonale (3a pers.sing) può avere un oggetto plurale, come nell'esempio dell'OP (si possa vincere le elezioni) o in qualsiasi altro caso.


----------



## Necsus

Pietruzzo said:


> Restringendo la questione al suo nocciolo, secondo voi si può dire "Quest'anno si può vincere le elezioni solo facendo promesse straordinarie"


Ciao, Pietruzzo. Quella che proponi direi che è una frase diversa, perché in quella riportata da elenasusu per me il 'nocciolo', mi ripeto, è la non chiarezza sul soggetto della subordinata, che nella tua invece è lo stesso per le due proposizioni. E non dimentichiamo che si tratta di una frase costruita artatamente per essere utilizzata come esempio, quindi, come spesso capita, non molto naturale.
La costruzione standard, a proposizioni invertite, sarebbe: "il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie perché si possa vincere le prossime elezioni", dove _il_ _governo_ è il soggetto della principale e in teoria un _si_ impersonale quello della subordinata, infatti non può esserlo sempre _il_ _governo_, perché in quel caso si ricorrerebbe alla costruzione implicita "per vincere"; se invece il soggetto della subordinata fossero _le elezioni_, naturalmente si userebbe il _si_ passivante con il verbo concordato al plurale.
In ogni caso non sto certo suggerendo l'utilizzo della frase di elenasusu, ma solo, per rispondere alla sua domanda, che a mio avviso non può essere considerata grammaticalmente scorretta.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> se il si impersonale (3a pers.sing) può avere un oggetto plurale, come nell'esempio dell'OP (si possa vincere le elezioni) o in qualsiasi altro caso.


Mi pareva che dai miei esempi del #10 si potesse evincere la risposta. Ma allora sarò più esplicito: no, un verbo  impersonale con 'si' (se vogliamo essere pienamente corretti) non dovrebbe avere un oggetto plurale (*). Non consideriamo il verbo modale 'può' della frase in OP, il quale non cambia la questione: in italiano si dovrebbe dire ''si affittano uffici'', e non ''si affitta uffici'', come anche ''si vendono carni all'ingrosso'', e non ''si vende carni all'ingrosso''.  E dunque anche ''si possono vincere le elezioni'', e non ''si può vincere le elezioni''. Il mio punto era che, se invece usiamo 'vincere' intransitivamente, nulla vieta di dire ''si può vincere _alle _elezioni''.

(+) in realtà dobbiamo parlare di funzione passivante del 'si':  si vincono le elezioni/le elezioni si vincono (plurale, come se fosse riflessivo)/le elezioni vengono vinte.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Necsus said:


> La costruzione standard, a proposizioni invertite, sarebbe: "il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie perché si possa vincere le prossime elezioni", d





bearded said:


> in italiano si dovrebbe dire ''si affittano uffici'', e non ''si affitta uffici'', come anche ''si vendono carni all'ingrosso'', e non ''si vende carni all'ingrosso''. E dunque anche ''si possono vincere le elezioni'', e non ''si può vincere le elezioni''.


Bene. Vedo che ci sono posizioni diverse. Fa niente. Un dubbio in più o in meno nella vita non cambia molto.


----------



## A User

La mia opinione:
Perché possa vincere le prossime elezioni, il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie.
Perché si possano vincere le prossime elezioni, il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie.
Perché si possa vincere le prossime elezioni, bisogna spendere più soldi ed energie.
Perché si possa vincere le prossime elezioni, bisogna che il governo spenda più soldi ed energie.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> Perché si possa vincere le prossime elezioni, bisogna che il governo spenda più soldi ed energie.


Tu diresti anche ''perché si possa affittare appartamenti''? ''Perché si affitti appartamenti'' o ''perché si affittino appartamenti''?  Affittasi appartamenti o affittansi appartamenti: cos' è più corretto (anzi: unicamente corretto)?


----------



## A User

Non è mio compito giudicare, ma registrarne un uso diffuso. La lingua si arricchisce continuamente di nuove varianti, e ciò che prima poteva essere considerato un errore, può diventare la norma ("a me mi piace" non lo userei mai , ma mi adeguo). I linguisti devono limitarsi a registrare un uso o devono essere custodi dell'ortodossia della lingua?


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> I linguisti devono limitarsi a registrare un uso o devono essere custodi dell'ortodossia della lingua?


Bella domanda. Forse devono registrare solo gli usi, come dici tu - però qualche criterio o limite agli usi (ad es. dove finisce la lingua standard e comincia il regionalismo o il dialetto o la sgrammaticatura..) deve pure esistere.
E poi ci sono linguisti e linguisti, con diversi temperamenti.


----------



## ohbice

elenasusu said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Perché si possa vincere le prossime elezioni, il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie.
> 
> Qui "si possa" è "si passivante" o " si impersonale". Qui posso usare Perché "si possano" vincere le prossime elezioni,...?


All'inizio la frase mi è entrata così: "Perché (noi) si possa vincere le prossime elezioni, il governo deve spendere più soldi ed energie". Da qui avrei detto che _si possano _non ci sta.
Poi, avendo scorso il resto della discussione, la cosa mi si è un po' complicata in testa ;-)


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Perché (noi) si possa vincere le prossime elezioni,


Non so/non ricordo quale sia la tua regione, ma ''si possa'' per ''noi possiamo'' mi suona molto toscano.  Dal punto di vista logico/semantico la tua interpretazione sta in piedi forse solo se 'noi' apparteniamo allo stesso partito che è nella maggioranza di governo...
Per il resto, mi pare che noi partecipanti si abbia  sviscerato tutte le possibilità ed esposto bene le rispettive opinioni in questo thread.


----------



## ohbice

Corretto, "noi" dev'essere un partito che supporta il governo, da solo o in coalizione con altri.
Abito lungo la sponda milanese dell'Adda... chissà che in qualche misura non abbia sciacquato anch'io i miei panni in Arno ;-)

Ps: se non altro vedendo un po' troppi film di Pieraccioni, come già detto altrove


----------



## lorenzos

Così suona meglio, il _si possa_:
"Le elezioni, perché noi le si possa vincere..."?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Così suona meglio, il _si possa_: "Le elezioni, perché noi le si possa vincere..."?


Sì, è una formulazione corretta e toscanamente elegante. Inoltre rende ben chiaro quale sia il soggetto - cosa che nella frase in OP non succede, come ha ben rilevato Necsus al #7. Tuttavia allora la proposizione principale andrebbe leggermente modificata: _Per le elezioni, affinché noi le si possa vincere, il governo deve spendere… _Senza quel 'per' iniziale il periodo zoppicherebbe.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> _Per le elezioni, affinché noi le si possa vincere, il governo deve spendere… _Senza quel 'per' iniziale il periodo zoppicherebbe.


Sì, così non zoppica ma non va da nessuna parte, cioè nessuno parla così; forse qualcuno lo scrive, ma solo in un libro di grammatica.
E senza virgola:
"_Le elezioni, perché noi le si possa vincere il governo deve spendere..."?_


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "_Le elezioni, perché noi le si possa vincere il governo deve spendere..."?_


Caro lorenzos, tra tutte le possibili varianti questa secondo me è proprio sgrammaticata.


----------



## lorenzos

Sgrammaticata quindi anche:
"I Mondiali, perché noi li si possa vincere Mancini deve far giocare ..."
(con licenza del moderatore)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> quindi anche...


Ahimè sì (sempre secondo me), e voglio spiegarti la ragione:
Il verbo ha già un pronome come complemento oggetto (risp. le/li), e dunque i sostantivi iniziali (le elezioni/i mondiali) restano lì sospesi senza un verbo… Le frasi diventerebbero corrette se poi seguissero  verbi aventi come soggetto questi sostantivi, ad es.
_Le elezioni, perché noi le si possa vincere, debbono essere finanziate..
I Mondiali, perché noi li si possa vincere, debbono essere giocati..._
Se invece il soggetto cambia bruscamente (il governo/Mancini) si ha la sgrammaticatura (tecnicamente è il classico _anacoluto_).



> anacoluto
> /a·na·co·lù·to/
> _sostantivo maschile_
> 
> Costrutto sintattico per cui il primo elemento appare, rispetto ai successivi, insieme campato in aria e messo in rilievo: io, purtroppo, mi sembra che non ci sia nulla da fare; Quelli che muoiono, bisogna pregare Iddio per loro.



Solo grandi scrittori (ma noi non lo siamo) si permettono talvolta di usarlo, specialmente per riportare il parlato di qualche personaggio illetterato.
Forse tu avrai letto la frase sui Mondiali su qualche giornale sportivo (di solito non un buon esempio).
Dicendo ''solo in un libro di grammatica'' forse ti senti 'urtato' dal mio antiquato ''affinché'': ma io l'ho usato per evitare ''perché'' (ugualmente corretto) dato che c'era già un iniziale 'per' - dunque solo questione di stile/eufonia.
Per me esistono dei limiti all'uso del parlato: se davvero viola le regole della grammatica, diventa 'sgrammaticato' e non penso lo si possa proporre in un forum linguistico - tanto meno a lettori stranieri.


----------



## lorenzos

Tutto sommato, forse hai ragione.
Gli anacoluti, perché noi li potessimo usare non dovremmo avere lettori stranieri.


----------



## bearded

Gli anacoluti, se poi non li usassimo affatto sarebbe tanto di guadagnato.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Per il resto, mi pare che noi partecipanti si abbia  sviscerato tutte le possibilità ed esposto bene le rispettive opinioni in questo thread.


Non sono pratico di toscano ma  istintivamente propenderei anche qui per "noi si siano sviscerate..."
E, naturalmente, "Noi si posson vincere le elezioni..."


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> propenderei anche qui per "noi si siano sviscerate..."


Hai ragione, me n'ero accorto anch'io - purtroppo in ritardo.


----------

